

Mysterious, Glowing Clouds Appear Across America's Night Skies - timf
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/07/nightclouds/

======
Eliezer
_Non-mysterious Glowing Clouds Appear Across America's Night Skies_

Fixed that for you.

~~~
timf
What do you mean? That's not the article title and as far as I can tell from
it, there is not a clear explanation.

------
chmike
Nice photo of a firework on the Eiffel tower in Paris...

------
noodle
strange glowing clouds floating in the sky? mysterious organic blobs floating
in the ocean?

lots of unusual natural things in the headlines today.

~~~
TJensen
Don't forget the sewers: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcKpx2DxGwY>

------
BearOfNH
FTA: "It’s not hard to see how a warming Earth could change those dynamics: as
the globe heats up, the top of the atmosphere should get colder."

But if that were the case, noctilucent clouds would normally be an equatorial
-- not a polar -- phenomenon.

